# How did it go ?



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

It ain't over yet but looking at the forecast the rest of 2017 May be a rough stretch for open water fisherman and I'm hopeful to sqeeze in a trip later today. (my wife seems to have a different idea---- so ---- we'll see )
How did your season go ?  Master angler award ? PB fish ? Did you accomplish any goals set in 2016 ?
My spring went pretty much as I had planned, plenty of small stream Wbss but not the 1000 fish which was my personal goal. The Wbss came in great numbers and I had a couple 100 fish days and Great expectations but unfortunately the fish left my waters rather quickly and the short window of time left my numbers short of my goal.
The late spring early summer hybrid and carp fishing was certainly all I could have dreamed of, the weather was perfect along with stream levels and I certainly enjoyed it. My favorite trip of the year occurred in early June, a 15 hour dawn to dusk post-spawn sight fishing trip in which I landed at least 25 , maybe 30 carp, I can still clearly remember wearily trekking back to my truck in the darkness, I was hungry and tired, my shoulders and back aching but I had a big smile plastered on my face, Wonderful !
Thanks to SMB's " Warning" thread Summer to late Fall found me , more often than not, on the small creeks I love to fish trying to catch Sm/mouth on topwater. Over the past several seasons I had somehow gotten away from the Topwater fishing and I owe SMB a big thanks, his thread got me "back on top" (water) and it made my season more enjoyable, Thanks Smb ! Gotta love OGF
 I managed a Master angler award but no P.B fish and no 20" Smallie  again --- but this season was certainly filled with beautiful memories of watching birds, squirrels, deer, beaver, gorgeous sunrises and sunsets and drinking at least 100 gallons of coffee seated on logs, rocks or sometimes just standing mid stream daydreaming, in hindsight it's amazing I caught any fish at all  
How about your season ?
Merry Christmas n Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Good thread. I did not have a banner year, but did accomplish the following:
-Fish caught every month
-PB spotted sea trout, PB redfish, 2x PB crappie (on consecutive days)
-3 Fish Ohios


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

BMagill said:


> Good thread. I did not have a banner year, but did accomplish the following:
> -Fish caught every month
> -PB spotted sea trout, PB redfish, 2x PB crappie (on consecutive days)
> -3 Fish Ohios


That sounds like a Great year, 3 PB's, gotta love that, plus a fish every month, nice ! Congrats n Good luck next season


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

2017 has been a mix of emotions for me... One day I'm catching my personal best 10 pound walleye ,The next , getting my entire campsite stolen right out from under me ...and then I spun that right back around and caught a prehistoric 17.5 " white crappie... all in all, I still think it's been a great year .


MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! Lookin' forward to everyone's posts and sharing my stories with all of you in 2018!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> 2017 has been a mix of emotions for me... One day I'm catching my personal best 10 pound walleye ,The next , getting my entire campsite stolen right out from under me ...and then I spun that right back around and caught a prehistoric 17.5 " white crappie... all in all, I still think it's been a great year .
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! Lookin' forward to everyone's posts and sharing my stories with all of you in 2018!


 Having your whole camp stolen had to hurt but on the Bright Side, no one can steal the memories of a 10 lb walleye or that Giant crappie( I would trade everything I own for a 17" crappie), both were tremendous fish, Congratulations, Merry Christmas and Good luck in 2018.


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

That crappie was an absolute tank...Most days I’m out on CC thinking this next cast could be a 17.5” crappie  probably why I always stay out later than I planned. 

2017 was a good year. 
- FO bluegill January 3
- First brown trout caught January 19
- FO saugeye February 13
- FO saugeye February 21
- FO rock bass April 18
- FO crappie April 26
- First flathead cat caught May 11
- First buck November 23
- 2x FO smallmouth December 21

2018 will be great! Hope the same for you all as well!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

brandonw said:


> That crappie was an absolute tank...Most days I’m out on CC thinking this next cast could be a 17.5” crappie  probably why I always stay out later than I planned.
> 
> 2017 was a good year.
> - FO bluegill January 3
> ...


 WOW ! That's a big list of Fish Ohio awards and First time fish and Congrats on the deer, sounds like a Great 2017.
Hope 2018 treats you well !
Good luck and Good Fishing.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yes it sure was....


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> yes it sure was....
> View attachment 251544


 Pretty incredible ! That beats a 10 lb walleye in my book.
( 17 1/2" in 2017) Shooting for 18 1/2" in 2018 ? 
Good luck n Good Fishing


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

I dont get on here much anymore due to the fact I can't view any pics. I always enjoyed this site and sharing my experiences here. Still get on here and there to read a little bit. Very good post man. Sends a good message out there for people to learn and appreciate things we have to enjoy while fishing. I also have learned a lot with topwater this year from the great fishermen on this sight. I never took the time to understand the bite until my usual ways did not work the same this year. I experienced a very hard year that humbled me. But it gave me an opportunity to learn something new. Thanks for sharing and tight lines!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

BMagill said:


> Good thread. I did not have a banner year, but did accomplish the following:
> -Fish caught every month
> -PB spotted sea trout, PB redfish, 2x PB crappie (on consecutive days)
> -3 Fish Ohios


I lived in Houston for several years focusing mostly on trout but hit up the smaller reds tailing in the backwaters. If you don't mind when you say PB speck and red what were the sizes. I was lucky enough to hit a 29 3/4'' sow of a trout fishing a salt flat in San Antonio Bay. My reds aren't nearly as impressive just a handful of fish from 40'' to 44'' I was never one to chunk or surf fish.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Nothing that big - trout was 22.5", Redfish 22", both off kayak near Titusville, FL. The week we went was extremely windy so we had to pick our spots carefully. I still haven't caught a real gator or bull yet, but even the little guys put up a good fight on 10 lb braid!


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

BMagill said:


> Nothing that big - trout was 22.5", Redfish 22", both off kayak near Titusville, FL. The week we went was extremely windy so we had to pick our spots carefully. I still haven't caught a real gator or bull yet, but even the little guys put up a good fight on 10 lb braid!


Redfish and smallies are berry similar fighters imo except reefs don't go airborne that specs have that ability. A 22.5 spec is a great fish and tasty. I never kept any larger than 24 too many worms. I'm general fla has the best all around fishing specs, reds and snook. Water in Louisiana and most of Texas is to dirty for snook. Louisiana is the best redfish fishery and Texas has the biggest trout. La let's you keep 10 trout, Fla 3 and Texas went from 10 to 5 with one fish over 25. I moved back from Texas in June 2008 that year i had a licence in Texas, Louisiana, Florida, South Carolina, Ohio, Kentucky and Indiana it was nuts.... fun but nuts


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Had my best year ever for big river Smallies
Getting better at catching Sauger and Saugeyes
Upgraded alot of my gear
Just bought a kayak for 2018
Good luck and Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fvogel67 said:


> Had my best year ever for big river Smallies
> Getting better at catching Sauger and Saugeyes
> Upgraded alot of my gear
> Just bought a kayak for 2018
> Good luck and Happy New Year to everyone.


 Sounds fantastic !
The kayak will open up some amazing New opportunities and I'm betting your 2018 will be fantastic. 
Good luck and Good fishing in The New Year.


----------

